# The Red Lagoon of Bolivia, Interesting Photos



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2014)

Interesting photos of Laguna Colorada, the Red Lagoon of Bolivia...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/11/laguna-colorada-red-lagoon-of-bolivia.html


----------



## Lyn (Nov 19, 2014)

Did not know there was such a place.  Very interesting.  The red water would take some getting used to i think.  Thanks for the share.


----------

